# Iberital MC2



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever thought of a smaller hopper for the Iberital.

I chuck in some beans and grind for my morning brew then usually have to tip the grinder to get the remaining beans out of the hopper back into the bag. I don't want to leave the beans in the hopper all day.

If i only put in the required amount by weight for my immediate needs, the beans bounce all over the hopper rather than sitting in the burrs.

My thought process was a smaller hopper, almost like a tube, giving the beans no place to go but to sit in the burrs.

Has anyone developed this idea???


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I doubt if anything is available commercially, but making one would be childsplay to any machinist, I'm sure.

Lots of people use the larger Mazzers without any hopper - just throw the beans into the throat of the machine,and a 58mm tamper sits nicely on top, preventing any bounce. Not an option on the MC2 as the throat isn't big enough to take sufficient beans, so your solution seems the best option.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

None that I am aware of either.

Remember that this is a gravity fed device and constant pressure of beans produces more consistent grinds than letting the beans popcorn around


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I use an old Gaggia bean tin in the hopper to stop the beans jumping about.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just come up with a solution, I cut the bottom off a plastic squirty bottle and trimmed the neck until it fit snuggly INSIDE the base of the grinder hopper. This created a 3" tube with its own hopper. The longer tube gives the gravity feed for the beans and it prevents the beans "popcorning" about the hopper. Doesnt look too stylish at the moment but now the concept is in place I'll look for something more chic.

IF i manage to perfect this I will post a photo.

Ian


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pics please - even a rudimentary hack makes an interesting pic and may lead to more inspiration


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok I've taken 3 pics BUT how do I get them on the forum????


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Use Go Advanced instead of quick reply, then click Manage Attachments and a popup will appear, allowing you to search for the images and upload them


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Pic1 Get a garden squirty thing from Wilkinsons

Pic 2 Chop of the top and the base to fit the hopper.

Pic 3 Invert and fit in the hopper
View attachment 464
View attachment 465
View attachment 463


Wow hope this works lol

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Not quite in the right order but I'm sure you can view the concept.

Ian


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just been thinking about how I use my MC2 and came across this thread. How many people with an MC2 throw a single dose in and how many fill the hopper?

I know Glenn has mentioned a few times that it requires the beans on top to generate pressure but I'd like to start keeping most of the beans in the zip lock bag until needed if possible. I'd love to hear any experiences with trying different methods with this grinder.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

From my vast time spent perusing these forums, the majority seem to favour exact dose only and weigh down. I'm going to start with this method the minute I get my MC2.

@Eyedee - I like the cut-off 'garden squirty thing' idea. Might just give that a go.

Al


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I put exact dose in and then throw a washed orange in to weigh it all down. Not sure if I should do or not but seems to work ok


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Throw the zip-lock bag in on top of the beans you feed. It has the same effect and they won't get ground









Grinders need the downward pressure from the beans above for grind consistency (unless you have a flat burr grinder)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The only issue with this is that the throat is narrow so it won't keep pressure on for the last 5g or more. I'm thinking of some sort of DIY bodge perhaps...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I never really had a problem with mine but if I had a few beans dancing around at the end of a grind the solution is to turn the grinder off and on a couple of times and they get sucked in to a certain doom


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I throw in the correct amount of beans then turn it on and soon as it starts to struggle drawing in the beans i turn it off for the beans to drop in the burrs then back on again. Doing this fast doesn't take much time than usual so its not as labour intensive as it sounds.









*EDIT*

I also lift the lid and push it back on a few times, the air generated pushes down loose grounds.

Hope this tip helps others.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn. Wish I'd thought of that


----------

